# Newby



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi all, new to this forum. Prior Army '78-'88. Helicopter drivetrain and powerplant tech. Now auto/light truck mechanic. My only son is currently in Afhganistan, Apache crewchief. Big fan of anything that flies, and firearms.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from a former Blackhawk Crewchief.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome from down under mate!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome also from down under!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.... Don't let the Aussies scare you, they're 
harmless.....

Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 18, 2008)

... most of the time  Welcome to the site mate.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 18, 2008)

The mat is out.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks guys







some eye candy for the aussie's. Photo taken at the local airshow last july. Sad, but cancelled for '08


----------



## A4K (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome mate! Good to have you on board!

Evan


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the site mate.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## joy17782 (Feb 18, 2008)

welcome too the forum,


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 18, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> The mat is out.



Hey Thor...Sweeeeeeeeet!

Welcome aboard blong239


----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey there and welcome to the forum from a Kiwi


----------



## Njaco (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome from the East Coast!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome from another Aussie


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Mar 1, 2008)

welcome from ANOTHER aussie


----------



## plan_D (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome to the site, blong. Mind your step there's so many of those diggers passed out on the floor in here.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 4, 2008)

Blong Aussies only pass out on the floor when Plan forgets to bathe as often as he should. The smell from Plan's armpit could stun and startle a dingo at 500 metres


----------



## plan_D (Mar 4, 2008)

A dingo ... well, Emac, your theory wouldn't be put to the test because we domesticated all our dogs - 'bout time you caught up. I was pretty sure it was all that water you call beer that's made you lot pass out cold. Any smell from my armpit comes from a hard days graft, sumthin' you Aussies wouldn't know about - BBQs and surfin' all day.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hard days graft. Didn't know you grafted somewhere Plan. Sounds like you visualize your self as a tree limb and hoping to branch out somewhere.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 4, 2008)

plan_D said:


> Any smell from my armpit comes from a hard days graft, sumthin' you Aussies wouldn't know about - BBQs and surfin' all day.



Well it is a tough way to live I assure you. I can't even begin to describe how hard it is to kick back on a golden sandy beach while hordes of bronzed, semi naked goddess lay around laping up the sunshine, or chilling out under a tree sucking back a quality beer while said goddess is cooking a nice feed of meat or seafood on the barbie. Yep we do it tough down here alright.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2008)

.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## plan_D (Mar 4, 2008)

Quality beer !?! Where !?! Must be tough Wildcat... just don't let that freakin' spider bite your ass.

And what the hell did you say, Emac ?! Make some sense, geez.

And Njaco ... Njaco - don't bring the yankees into this or it'll be three-way ... and it'll be just what the Japanese and Germans wanted to happen in World War II ! (keeping it world war II themed)


----------



## DBII (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome anyway

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Emac44 (Mar 4, 2008)

Wild mate its just Plan he feels so distracted and illogical. He knows we have it tough kicking back on our beaches with Bikini Clad Women gracing our lives and our blue skies and golden beaches. Plan must get really ticked of knowing all this when he makes his plans to go to Blackpool again. And its quiet simple Plan Graft to you means work. In our slang it means you are stealing. I was trying to be kind to you Plan and not call you an oxyzgen Thief mate


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2008)

Really ... I did not know that. 

I've got a job interview for BAe on monday near Blackpool (Warton)... so I really ain't got ought to say


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 5, 2008)

Good luck with the job interview Plan


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll say. Best of luck buddy!!


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you both. BAe isn't the only interview I've got though; I've got one nearby with a company called Kinch Aviation the thursday after next. The bonus to Kinch is that it's only 20 miles away instead of 107 miles which is BAe ! But it's good to be wanted !


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wanted for What Plan? And here Plan reckons we are Criminal Stock Wild


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2008)

You know, general chav activity. We've got the culture of some other nations here (don't know which ones ... really ! ) I can't help but join in .


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2008)

Plan, good luck with the interview! Hope you get it! Thats just ducky!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bloody hell Plan Njaco has joined the Ducky Society. A Sepo Horses Hoof


----------



## plan_D (Mar 6, 2008)

... oh no, he'll be moving to San Fran soon.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Now we know why Njaco got rid of the dog on his banner Plan.. It was either a Duck or that yellow beast of a car. The Dog just isn't chic enough for Njaco's tastes Plan


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Njaco? A chick with a taste plan.....you have GOT to be kidding...right?


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Njaco? A chick with a taste plan.....you have GOT to be kidding...right?



I don't think Njaco is kidding Lucky. He is referring to it as his long term life goal. What he means by that is any ones guess


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hmmm.....time to dig a bit deeper, eh?


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 22, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Hmmm.....time to dig a bit deeper, eh?



You want to dig deeper with Njaco. Mate you are on your own Lucky. Please don't bother to record what has happened with Njaco on the thread if you do dig deeper with him


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Njaco (Mar 22, 2008)

Whats all this then?! I turn mt back for a few seconds and all this rot pops up! I'll have you know my great-grand-uncle on my mother's brother's side was.....wait.....ohhhhhh!!.....airplane! airplane! airplane!


----------

